# Vidéo You Tube en plein écran



## fili2s (26 Juin 2014)

Bonsoir, 

Récent propriétaire d'un ipad mini retina, je cherche à mettre mes vidéos you tube en plein écran, remplissant tout l'écran et je n'arrive pas.. 
En effet, que ce soit des vidéos en 720 p ou 1080 p, il y a toujours les bandes noires en haut et en bas ?  
Y a-t-il une solution ?  

Je vous en remercie d'avance et vous souhaite une bonne soirée !


----------



## Tuncurry (26 Juin 2014)

fili2s a dit:


> ...il y a toujours les bandes noires en haut et en bas ?
> Y a-t-il une solution ?



Oui, acheter une Samsung Galaxy Tab ou n'importe quelle tablette en 16/9e ou 16/10e. Malheureusement, l'iPad est en 4/3, donc impossible d'avoir tout l'écran sauf en zoomant (mais dans ce cas, tu perds un peu d'image).


----------



## nifex (26 Juin 2014)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Oui, acheter une Samsung Galaxy Tab ou n'importe quelle tablette en 16/9e ou 16/10e. Malheureusement, l'iPad est en 4/3, donc impossible d'avoir tout l'écran sauf en zoomant (mais dans ce cas, tu perds un peu d'image).



C'est exactement cela... L'iPad n'a pas un écran 16/9...


----------



## fili2s (26 Juin 2014)

Salut !  

Merci pour vos réponses. Un peu déçu de payer une tablette plusieurs centaines d'euros et de ne pas avoir cela enfin bon c'est comme ça, je vais m'y habituer !  

Vous souhaitant une bonne journée.


----------



## nifex (26 Juin 2014)

fili2s a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses. Un peu déçu de payer une tablette plusieurs centaines d'euros et de ne pas avoir cela enfin bon c'est comme ça, je vais m'y habituer !
> 
> Vous souhaitant une bonne journée.



Pour infos si jamais sa t'intéresse, tu peux aussi envoyer la vidéo sur ta TV depuis ton iPad via une Apple TV et là tu n'auras pas les bandes noir comme ta TV est en 16/9


----------



## Gwen (26 Juin 2014)

La plupart des films ne sont même pas en 16/9. Seules les séries TV sont dans ce format et encore, ça dépend de l&#8217;époque. 

Si pour toi la panacée est de regarder des films déformés afin qu&#8217;ils épousent l&#8217;écran, en effet, chez Apple ce n&#8217;est pas la règle.

Perso, je suis effaré que les gens trouvent ça bien d&#8217;avoir une image difforme. 

On vit vraiment une époque de merde où certaines personnes n&#8217;ont aucun goût


----------



## nifex (26 Juin 2014)

gwen a dit:


> La plupart des films ne sont même pas en 16/9. Seules les séries TV sont dans ce format et encore, ça dépend de lépoque.
> 
> Si pour toi la panacée est de regarder des films déformés afin quils épousent lécran, en effet, chez Apple ce nest pas la règle.
> 
> ...



Zen 

Là il ne parle pas de film, mais de vidéos sur youtube, donc oui les vidéos sont bien en 16/9 dans 99% des cas


----------



## fili2s (26 Juin 2014)

En effet, je parlais des vidéos You Tube qui me plaît de regarder en grand écran. Evidemment que pour les films je suis adepte des bandes noires qui font tout le charme des oeuvres cinématographiques !  
Et il n'y a pas de bon goût ou de mauvais goût juste des goûts différents et c'est ce qui fait la richesse de l'Homme non ? Ça serait ennuyant dans le cas contraire.  

Comment l'Apple TV s'il vous plaît ?  
Au niveau de la connectique Ipad vers TV c'est quoi en fait ?  
Est il compatible avec n'importe quel TV ?  

Je vous remercie et vous souhaite un bon appétit !


----------



## nifex (26 Juin 2014)

Tu as toutes les infos sur l'Apple Tv ici : https://www.apple.com/fr/appletv/

C'est un petit boitier avec une sortie HDMI, c'est compatible avec toutes les TV qui ont une entrée HDMI.

Il faut juste la branché et la connecter en wifi à ton réseau. A partir de là tu peux soit utiliser directement l'Apple TV seule avec les différentes applications intégré, soit diffusé depuis ton iPhone, iPad ou Mac des vidéos via AirPlay, jouer à des jeux iOS directement sur ta TV ou utiliser le mode miroir (afficher sur l'écran la même chose que sur ton iPad).

Perso je l'utilise tout les jours pour lire des vidéos sur youtube et les regarder sur ma TV et c'est vraiment super pratique 

EDIT : Elle est 5 euros moins cher sur amazon (95 euros) : http://www.amazon.fr/Apple-MD199FD-génération-Passerelle-Multimédia/dp/B007IH5L7A/


----------



## fili2s (26 Juin 2014)

Merci beaucoup pour ces renseignements !  
Je prends note et m'en vais de ce pas la commander pour mon anniversaire hi hi !  
Tu as contribué à la vente d'une Apple TV, j'espère qu'ils te donneront 10%.. 

Bonne après - midi !


----------

